# fotd + ATTN SF bay area



## xitsvivx (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys.. 
here's a look i did maybe a month ago. 
dont think ive posted it here yet. 
























UDPP, MUFE purple e/s, MAC parfait amour, carbon e/s, beautymarked e/s, shroom e/s, vanilla e/s, goldmine e/s, blacktrack fluidline, LOREAL HIP teal cream liner, mac aqualine liquidlast


** FREE HAIRCUTTTT!!!! ***

I'm training to be a hairstylist at SF's Joseph Cozza Salon and we are having a cutting class on MONDAY, Apr. 28 in which we must demonstrate this haircut:






 bangs a lil shorter





 Brad's hair





The cut is short in the back/nape area, and then long on top/bang area. 
After I have demonstrated the cut, I can change it into anything else you'd like.. ie. more layers, texture, shorter, etc.
Example Modification:
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1.../hairagain.jpg

It can be either a man or woman's cut.
"models" must have no layers in hair (unless layers are longer than nose length)
2 appts.: 8:45a or 12:30p

If you or ANYONE you know is interested please let me know *ASAP!!*

It would help me out w/my job soooooo much!!!
Thanks!
-Vivian


----------



## Briar (Apr 16, 2008)

Gorgeous look, and I love your ink!


----------



## LOCa (Apr 16, 2008)

I Love Your Eyebrows! There Like Purple-y


----------



## ppalada (Apr 16, 2008)

wow..awesome colors!! im totally bookmarkng this look...love it!!! <3 <3


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

you are amazing!! this looks fierce


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 17, 2008)

u look gorgeous!


----------



## amoona (Apr 17, 2008)

gorgeous as always! i wish i could be your model but i'm way too attached to my hair! however if u ever need a model for hair dye hollar at me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 17, 2008)

GORGEOUS! Must try this out


----------



## gypsiebabie (Apr 17, 2008)

gorgeous!!! =)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2008)

absolutely hot!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 17, 2008)

*~*Amazing!!!*~*


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 17, 2008)

wowza!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 17, 2008)

HOT! love the color choices and what do you put in your hair? its so voluptuous and big! i love it!


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 17, 2008)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 17, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 17, 2008)

god damn! that´s amazing skills!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh my that is beautiful. I love your blending!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 17, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Stunning! Love your blending skills!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 17, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 17, 2008)

Your skills ALWAYS amaze me! You are beautiful


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome look !


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Apr 17, 2008)

beautiful as always nice color combo


----------



## mreichert (Apr 17, 2008)

AWESOME look- I love it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

beautifull combination


----------



## greentwig (Apr 17, 2008)

<3 it!


----------



## DuncerBlur (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy cow, that's gorgeous!  *picks jaw up from ground*


----------



## mslitta (Apr 25, 2008)

this look is amazing. Those colors are just poppin.


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 26, 2008)

hot! love the bright colors and blending mama


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Oct 26, 2008)

*LOVE*

You absolutely MUST keep posting looks, because otherwise I will be forced to steal you and make you do my makeup.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

I love how vivid the colors look! HAWT!


----------



## Liz2286 (Oct 26, 2008)

I love it! I'm going to try this color combo soon.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 26, 2008)

You're one talented lady, I love this look!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 27, 2008)

amazing skills girl!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 27, 2008)

so pretty....your makeup application is very neat


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks spectacular.  WOW.  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 27, 2008)

very pretty!!! love you flawless skin!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 27, 2008)

Great skills, gorgeous!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

nice blending skills! beautiful colors and great look!


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, Gorgeous!
The colors are awesome!
Brows are Fabulous!
& luv your hair!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 28, 2008)

I love this look and your eyebrows are to die for!


----------

